# Silly Question About Fueling On The Road



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, my wife says I am spaz. I actually get paid for a living to prepare for worst case scenarios, which is why it carries over into my personal life. Anyway, I am taking the rig out this weekend for its maiden voyage (2 week road trip). Any suggestions for fueling on the road. Are the truck stops appropariate places for fueling up my Cummins 2500? Will I have issues with getting my 5th wheel in and out? Any personal experiences to help me plan would be appreciated by me (and my wife) 

Joe


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Just my observations. The "small, no name" truck stations don't mind RV's in the truck lanes, but The big places (Loves, Petro, Flying J, T/A) seem not to like RV's in the truck lanes

Of course, Flying J caters to RV's by having one or two "RV" lanes near the car pumps, that also have free dumping stations


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Just my observations. The "small, no name" truck stations don't mind RV's in the truck lanes, but The big places (Loves, Petro, Flying J, T/A) seem not to like RV's in the truck lanes
> 
> Of course, Flying J caters to RV's by having one or two "RV" lanes near the car pumps, that also have free dumping stations


They can like it or not!!! I pull in to the one that I can get it to without any problems. I do have an auxiliary tank on the truck so when I fill up both tanks it is around $175 or so...they can complain.

Gary


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> Ok, my wife says I am spaz. I actually get paid for a living to prepare for worst case scenarios, which is why it carries over into my personal life. Anyway, I am taking the rig out this weekend for its maiden voyage (2 week road trip). Any suggestions for fueling on the road. ....
> 
> Joe


Put a sticky note on the dash to remember to turn off and on the refrigerator before and after the fuel island.





































$.02's,
Scott


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

With a 31KFW 5er I found that I need to stay at the outside fuel islands.

If I get in between the islands, more often than not some idiot pulls in front of me and blocks my exit.

Wes


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> Put a sticky note on the dash to remember to turn off and on the refrigerator before and after the fuel island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not required for fueling a diesel truck as the ignitor or pilot for the fridge won't do a thing to diesel.

Gasoline fumes are the culprits for explosive refueling.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You go where you can fit. My pet peeve is finding the diesel pump at which end on the car lanes. What color nozzle does this station use. Heaven forbid they mark it so you can see it pulling in.Hopefully no one backs into the trailer when fueling also. Truck lanes are safer. On the truck lanes, you will always fit, over the road drivers fit with a 52 ft trailer.









John


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> Ok, my wife says I am spaz. I actually get paid for a living to prepare for worst case scenarios, which is why it carries over into my personal life. Anyway, I am taking the rig out this weekend for its maiden voyage (2 week road trip). Any suggestions for fueling on the road. ....
> 
> Joe


Put a sticky note on the dash to remember to turn off and on the refrigerator before and after the fuel island.





































$.02's,
Scott
[/quote]

Being a newbie, I don't understand why that is.. could someone tell me? Why would you need to turn off the fridge?

Thanks!

Lisa

edited to try and make sense of my question lol


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If your running the fridge on propane it has a pilot light open flame near a gas pump. I hope that explains it. James


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

dougdogs said:


> Just my observations. The "small, no name" truck stations don't mind RV's in the truck lanes, but The big places (Loves, Petro, Flying J, T/A) seem not to like RV's in the truck lanes
> 
> Of course, Flying J caters to RV's by having one or two "RV" lanes near the car pumps, that also have free dumping stations


You can get a preferred customer card at Love's which will let you fill up in the truck lanes without having to go inside and give them a credit card in advance. I also have used the truck lanes at Flying J's without any hassles. We have an aux tank on our Super Duty, and it is quicker to use the high-volume big truck nozzles to fill up ( it is kind of depressing to go through $200 that quickly, though.)

Flying J is very RV friendly, but the Love's around here have Arbys attached, so it is a toss up!!!!

It seems easier to get in and out of the truck lanes, too- fewer obstructions, and I have never had anyone block me in- can't say the same for the regular diesel lanes. . . . .


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> Just my observations. The "small, no name" truck stations don't mind RV's in the truck lanes, but The big places (Loves, Petro, Flying J, T/A) seem not to like RV's in the truck lanes
> 
> Of course, Flying J caters to RV's by having one or two "RV" lanes near the car pumps, that also have free dumping stations


You can get a preferred customer card at Love's which will let you fill up in the truck lanes without having to go inside and give them a credit card in advance. I also have used the truck lanes at Flying J's without any hassles. We have an aux tank on our Super Duty, and it is quicker to use the high-volume big truck nozzles to fill up ( it is kind of depressing to go through $200 that quickly, though.)

Flying J is very RV friendly, but the Love's around here have Arbys attached, so it is a toss up!!!!

It seems easier to get in and out of the truck lanes, too- fewer obstructions, and I have never had anyone block me in- can't say the same for the regular diesel lanes. . . . .
[/quote]

can you fuel up in the truck lanes? I have never done so - just curious if the nozzles will work. Also, is there some restrictions to using the truck lanes?


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

caseyclan said:


> can you fuel up in the truck lanes? I have never done so - just curious if the nozzles will work. Also, is there some restrictions to using the truck lanes?


The nozzle works fine on our 2004 Super duty, and the aux tank has a big opening, so it does great with it. I am really not sure if the Dodge has a restricted fuel neck or not.

As far as restrictions, I have been pulling some sort of Rv trailer for almost 8 years now, and have never been challenged as far as using the truck lanes. There may be some truck stops that don't allow it, but I have yet to encounter one.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't use the trucker's lanes, because they leave the nozzles/concrete so GRUNGY!!







I also carry latex gloves in my truck to fill up with. I don't worry about the pilot light on the frig, because it's on the opposite side of the side I fill up on, and I'm always in the outside lane. If I was on an inside lane, I'd definitely cut it off.








Darlene


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

caseyclan said:


> can you fuel up in the truck lanes? I have never done so - just curious if the nozzles will work. Also, is there some restrictions to using the truck lanes?


No problems with the Dodge, Chevy or newer Fords. They all accept the big nozzle, I'm not sure on the year but 99 fords I think didn't accept the high flow big nozzle but all Dodge and Chevy's will. Just open your cap and look, it's a big opening without the flap you see on gas tanks.

Bill.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We often use the truck lanes. In a pinch I have pulled into auto pumps and had to back out. But no problem with truck pumps. They dispense fuel fast. I too use a pair of gloves and leave it all running. I usually send the DW in to pay and get the pump turned on. But I have been into regular gas stations many times. After a while you get a calibrated eye for what will work and what won't. Just don't let yourself get so low on fuel that you are forced into a situation that you are uncomfortable with.

There have been a few times that I wanted to go shopping or running around the area without the TT, and have gotten permission to unhitch and leave my TT in the parking lot with the semis.

Jim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I try to fill up at Flying J whenever possible. They have seperate RV lanes (with both gasoline and diesel) that are much easier to maneuver in and out of than the regular car islands. There are also dump stations and propane filling stations at most Flying J locations. If you check their website you can look up Flying J locations along your route. You can also sign up for a Flying J RV card that gives you a discount on fuel and propane purchases.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The Love's and Flying J that I have used had big enough lanes on the outside with diesel (almost always green) that you can get into with no problems. I did notice that the Flying J had two pumps just for RV's which is great and their prices were compeitive. There are other stations that have fuel that are set up in a nice line, just slow down and look so that you are facing out so no one can block you in. As far as the using the truck lane, most of them have two pumps hooked together, one for each side tank. I have made the mistake before of facing the wrong way so that the tank to turn it on with is on the wrong side. As far as getting hassled, if you are along major routes, most stations have lanes marked for RV, so I wouldn't worry to much about it. The nice thing about having a 5er is that you can jack knife it to get out of a tight spot, but if you choose a larger truck stop, you should have no problems. So times it ends up being easier to run and get fuel after unhooking then you're not having to worry about hitting something or getting hit.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you do fill up at a "Truck Stop" and you have a runner to pay. It is nice to pay-fuel and move out the way while the runner gets change or whatever. Some truck stops get very busy at night with "drivers" sleeping for the night so parking gets tight. I have parked in the big boy lot and got food and such inside and never had a problem but I dont hang out for hours taking up a working man's ( or womens ) spot.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

bradnbecca said:


> As far as restrictions, I have been pulling some sort of Rv trailer for almost 8 years now, and have never been challenged as far as using the truck lanes. There may be some truck stops that don't allow it, but I have yet to encounter one.


Last year on my way home from picking up my new TT at Lakeshore, I stopped to fuel up in Gary Indiana. The car islands were very busy, and I was pulling a 28' TT, so I went to the truck lanes. Waited my turn, pulled up to the pump, went inside, again had to wait my turn just to pay cash in advance of pumping, finally got up to the counter and the gal asked for my company name. I said "no company, I'm paying cash." She said "can't help you here, you need to go to the car island." I couldn't believe it. I said "I've got cash to pay with, my rig is already sitting on the island with the nozzle resting in the filler, and you won't let me buy fuel?" She said "nope."

I was very frustrated. Marched out to the big rig island (about 1/4 mile from the store), threw the nozzle on the ground, put my gas cap on, and drove off. Found fuel at a better price anyway, about 15 miles down the interstate.

That was the only negative thing I can remember from the whole trip. I didn't like Gary. It was a very dirty town too, at least the part that I saw.

I'm not usually a "thrower." It just bugs me when people can't use common sense.

I was probably tense because pulling a TT was a brand new experience to me. In fact, that may have been my first stop for fuel after picking up the new TT, Gary is just down and around the lake from Muskegon (Lakeshore).

Also I'm from Oregon. We don't pump our own fuel here. It's against the law. So whenever an Oregonian travels out of state, there's always bit of a learning curve to figure out how to get the fuel stuff out of that nozzle thingy.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

JimBo99 said:


> We often use the truck lanes. In a pinch I have pulled into auto pumps and had to back out. But no problem with truck pumps. They dispense fuel fast. I too use a pair of gloves and leave it all running. I usually send the DW in to pay and get the pump turned on. But I have been into regular gas stations many times. After a while you get a calibrated eye for what will work and what won't. Just don't let yourself get so low on fuel that you are forced into a situation that you are uncomfortable with.
> 
> There have been a few times that I wanted to go shopping or running around the area without the TT, and have gotten permission to unhitch and leave my TT in the parking lot with the semis.
> 
> Jim


So, the truck lanes do not have pay at the pump? Curious ... Thanks for all of the feedback. I will admit that I am a little nervous as this is the first trip with the new set up. Inexperience can bite you hard if you aren't careful.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would have threw the thing down too......


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would have giving them a company name.....any name!!!

Gary


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Last summer we towed cross country with a Diesel Ram. Like other's said, there is a learning curve to it: Usually prepay, cheaper price for CASH, usually no pay at the pump, don't pull in the wrong way, some truckers can be very rude (like leaving trucks at the pumps while they do some shopping) but most are considerate. Diesel can get scarce at some points in the US, so don't run too low on fuel.

Oh, also, if you are at a truck stop, don't send the kids in if they are younger. I hit a few stops with some "interesting scenery" posted on the walls when I went in to pay.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Weâ€™ve only used the truck lanes once, while pulling our previous SOB, and thatâ€™s been the only time weâ€™ve damaged a TT at a gas station. DH clipped one of the metal posts with the back of the TT and crumpled it a bit.

Weâ€™ve had to wait in longer lines in order to get the lane we want, and sometimes a car will cut us off and we have to wait even longer, but weâ€™re patient and donâ€™t rush.

I wonder if the truck lanes donâ€™t have â€œpay at the pumpâ€ because of the high dollar amounts that must go through those. Weâ€™ve had credit card pumps shut off on us after we hit a max of $75.

Jessica


----------

